# Muscle Research Thursday Sale...bundles, BOGO, and more!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 23, 2016)

*Muscle Research Weekly Thursday Sale!!!
*


*This week we have bundles and BOGO FREE offers...and much more!!!

Our Triple Threat supplement bundle includes Forma Stanzol, TUDCA, and Test Infusion, some of our most popular on/off cycle products here at mrsupps.com. Enjoy great results, free shipping and discounted pricing with our Triple Threat Bundle. Our supplement bundles are always subject to change and may not always be available; Get yours while you can!

Dermacrine is on sale this week...the primary hormone in Dermacrine is DHEA (dehydroepiandrosterone) - the precursor to all anabolic/andrognic hormones in the body. Although DHEA has been available for years, and is found in many other hormonal supplements, Dermacrine offers a distinct advantage that makes it up to 20x more effective than regular pill or tablet based products.

Iron Champ Psyched is BOGO FREE this week!!! This is it! The most intense pre-workout stimulant on the planet! for advanced trainers only! Psyhced doesn?t give a little lift? it?s a major kick! So unless you plan on attacking the weights with savage intensity, don?t even think about using psyched! This stuff is hardcore!

We also have Transform Forged MHO Poppers on sale for $19.99, and Forged Burner for $32.99!!! Forged products have always spoke for themselves...products that work!!!*


















*...as well as Joint Xtreme and Anovar Extreme purchases will get you a FREE bag of Yo-Whey!!!​*

*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 26, 2016)

*
Monday BUMP Day, we have some great deals this week...the TUDCA, Forma, and Test Infusion bundle is a great deal for products that work!!! I use all three as staples, and the bundle is the way to go. Also the BOGO FREE on Iron Champ Psyched PWO is an awesome deal, as well as getting FREE Yo Whey with certain product purchases!!! 

Happy Monday and treat yourselves!!!*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Sep 27, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale:




*Triple Threat Bundle:*

This is a solid stack that gets you discounts on some major components of your cycle support. You're getting TUDCA, which (in my book) is a must for any methylated compounds (any oral AAS and a lot of the old, banned/discontinued PHs/DSs). Additionally, you're getting Forma Stanzol and Test Infusion; both of which can be utilized either on cycle or in PCT (depending on your goals and what you're running, either of those scenarios make perfect sense). Test Infusion has been a staple for any PCTs I've ran since it was released and forma is a definite go-to for on-cycle AI support and very beneficial in the back end of PCT with keeping E2 from rebounding too hard. Great time to pick it up at an even deeper discount than normal!

*Transform Forged MHO Poppers:*

This is one that I still haven?t tried, but have been looking forward to using. We now have Forma v3, but this still presents itself as a great alternative or one to add into PCT if you?re just using forma on cycle or whatever. Anyone I?ve talked to who has taken these really enjoys the taste and appreciates the delivery method being something other than just more pills. This is a great time to grab it at an _*insanely*_ low price and try it out for yourself.

*BPS Dermacrine:*

This is one that I always hear guys asking to be included as part of one of the sales. Well, it?s here! It?s not a likely inclusion as the price is kept so low on a daily basis, but for this one week, you can save even more. Dermacrine has been around for quite a while and I was thrilled when BPS got a hold of it. It?s a nice size with plenty of servings and rubs on very easily. Dermacrine should always be a staple in your PH cycles to use as a test base and it really helps to combat any potential lethargy. Love this product and it?s a great time to stock up!

*Transform Forged Burner:*

This is a really nice ?all-inclusive? stimulant-based fat burner. If you?re not looking to buy a bunch of products, this is one where you can do so without making any sacrifices in effectiveness. It?s a nice list of ingredients and you know exactly how much of what you?re getting. In fact, this is one where a lot of users almost found it to be too strong. Easy solution for that, though ? just go from 2 caps to 1 and make it last even longer. Forged Burner has long been a loved product and the reformulation appears to be just as good. Great savings on this and a wonderful product to use.

*Iron Champ Psyched:*

If you're looking for an all-in-one stim kick, this should do the trick for you. The amounts are fully disclosed, which is great, and the serving size is listed as 2 caps (just keep that in mind). At one cap, you're getting the following: 12.5mg synephrine, 4mg yohimbine, 150mg caffeine, 75mg DMAE, and 50mg L-tyrosine. I'm pretty stim-tolerant, but even I would start off with just 1 cap to be safe with the combination of everything there. At full serving size, you get 30 days' worth of product; if you go with 1 cap, that lasts 2 months. Either way, it's a pretty solid deal for less than $30 shipped to your door and not having to juggle multiple bottles of pills for that boost.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 28, 2016)

*Last day of this week's sale... tomorrow will be another new week of savings BUT get what you need from this week's sale today!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Last few hours of the sale guys! Dig in, if something interests you.We will be moving on to a new sale tomorrow*


----------

